# What do burgundy shoes go with?



## esk8mw

I'm looking for a list of what color pants go with burgundy shoes? I'm drawing a blank. I know navy works, but what about various shades of gray? Black? Tan? My instinct says most of these colors will work, but I defer to the board's expertise.


----------



## Asterix

IMO almost every pant color.


----------



## Jackdaws

*Everything!*

Burgundy or cordovan shoes go with everything, but I wear them most with gray or navy suits.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*All colors! Black is not a color!*

I'd say no to black, yes to just about anything else.
Grays, browns, tans, navy and other blues, olive, oddball lighter shades, patterns...


----------



## Cruiser

I wear mine with navy and tan pants. I have worn them with charcoal on occasion, but I prefer black with any grey color. I've never even considered wearing them with black.

Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC

They go well with navy, though I think burgundy shoes look a lot better with any shade of gray (except charcoal, perhaps).


----------



## ksinc

I find burgundy goes with everything I should wear. If it doesn't go, I'm probably better off without it.


----------



## Flanderian

*You must always match your shoes to your pants! So you have to wear burgundy pants!*

But, seriously . . . . just about anything, including all you mentioned. Though you may wish to be a bit careful with green to avoid the Christmas tree effect.

The tone of burgundy also matters. Ruby slipper red is a bit more limiting. Horween #8 shell will work with just about everything.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle

I find burgundy shoes work well with light and medium grey pants, but not with darker shades of grey or charcoal. Dark grey demands black in my opinion.


----------



## brokencycle

What don't they go with?


----------



## mipcar

I cannot see them with black or the darkest of greys. Otherwise open slather I reckon.

Mychael


----------



## Andy

From the FAQ linked from the Home Page:

Q: What color shoes do I wear with which color trousers?

*







**A:* With Gray trousers, shoes can be Black conservative), dark Brown (sophisticated), or cordovan. 

With Navy, shoes can be black, dark brown or cordovan.

With Tan and Olive, shoes can be all shades of brown or cordovan.

With Black trousers, shoes can be black or cordovan.

*Cordovan, (reddish-brown is also *
*called Oxblood, or Burgundy if*
*it's not Cordovan Leather) can*
*be worn with most suit colors! *


----------



## Aaron in Allentown

I think burgundy looks great with a charcoal suit, especially very deep, dark burgundy shell cordovan.


----------



## Politely

I wear it with almost everything except black and dark gray/charcoal, but oddly enough, it looks good with dark blue/navy.


----------



## stfu

Aaron in Allentown said:


> I think burgundy looks great with a charcoal suit, especially very deep, dark burgundy shell cordovan.


Yes. I am surprised many feel that charcoal is too dark(?) to wear with burgundy shoes. I think it it works well.

I'd wear it with trousers in blue, tans, greys, and even black. But heck, I am wearing it (AE bourbon) today with denim, and that is probably out of bounds to most.

Bear in mind I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Burgundy Shoes*

Well, they should go with Pinot Noir Socks of course!


----------



## Acct2000

I hope they go with my navy slacks, cream colored sport coat, pink university striped shirt and Navy and maroon tie, because that's how I'm wearing my brand new burgundy shoes today.


----------



## manuduenas

brokencycle said:


> What don't they go with?


IMHO red, orange, olive, green, brown, ...

To sum up, I don't think they go with earthier shades....

manuduenas


----------



## rocco

I don't like burgundy, looks too "ripe". Prefer brown myself.


----------



## manuduenas

Double post, sorry


----------



## habitué

I wear them with everything - even black.


----------

